# canon 50-200 f3.5-4.5



## wgp1987 (Jun 24, 2009)

my friend works at a pawn shop and i have him look into lenses when they get them in. they have an old canon 50-200 (not the L version) and it looks like a decent  lens with a decent aperature. i cant find any reviews or info on this lens ... anyone have any info or experiance with this lens?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 24, 2009)

I have this lens and it's an alright beginner lens.  I'd prefer to have the newer 55-250 IS lens.  Indoor sports are hard to do, outdoor is not too bad if there is good light

if you really want a telephoto, and don't have the cash for an L, it should be ok.


----------



## Dao (Jun 24, 2009)

Here


Canon EF 50-200mm f/3.5~5.6L & 50-200mm f/4.5~5.6 AFD Zoom Lens - Index Page


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 25, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I have this lens and it's an alright beginner lens. I'd prefer to have the newer 55-250 IS lens. Indoor sports are hard to do, outdoor is not too bad if there is good light
> 
> if you really want a telephoto, and don't have the cash for an L, it should be ok.


 
what do you think a used one is worth ... i cant find it on ebay or anything


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dao said:


> Here
> 
> 
> Canon EF 50-200mm f/3.5~5.6L & 50-200mm f/4.5~5.6 AFD Zoom Lens - Index Page


 
yea i found that one on google ... its not very helpful


----------

